# It stings WAY more than I anticipated...



## zmzerbe

We are officially team :blue:
I was very much hoping for team :pink:

It definitely has more sting to it actually KNOWING that I'm not going to be getting my pink bundle as opposed to just knowing there is a possibility of having another boy.

On the plus side, this means that we are not done having children... I told DH that if we have a girl I am ok with just a boy and a girl, but if we have a boy then I would want to try for a third somewhere far down the line.


----------



## Kay0102

We are on our 3rd baby in exactly same position. But everything is pointing towards this being another blue bundle which will be loved unconditionally its the thought of never having a daughter as we are done at 3 (was done at 2 but convinced hubby into 1 more in hope) :-( hope you get your pink bundle next time and you can start some cute baby shopping for blue which may help take the edge off xx


----------



## zmzerbe

Kay0102 said:


> We are on our 3rd baby in exactly same position. But everything is pointing towards this being another blue bundle which will be loved unconditionally its the thought of never having a daughter as we are done at 3 (was done at 2 but convinced hubby into 1 more in hope) :-( hope you get your pink bundle next time and you can start some cute baby shopping for blue which may help take the edge off xx

Thank you so much <3 That's what I fear happening with the third as well.... I have started to look through old pictures of our 2 year old to get excited for some of the outfits we have stored away that this baby is going to be able to wear. That's definitely helping.


----------



## Misscalais

Aww sorry you didn't hear girl! :hugs:
Congratulations on another little man though :) i hope next bubby is your little girl :)
2 weeks and ill find out if my #4 is a little lady or not.


----------



## winterbabies3

Oh love, I am sorry to hear you didn't hear girl=( I was hoping you would! My two boys are amazing together and best friends even tho there is an age gap. I hope your third is a girl, that's exactly what we went through with this baby. Good luck xx


----------



## zmzerbe

Thank you guys so much <3 I am doing a lot better tonight. I went through a bunch of pics from when my son was a baby and started looking at all of the outfits I get to reuse ad just in general how happy the memories were with such a sweet little boy and it's helping. It broke my heart though because even though dh started out as team blue, when I told him it was a boy he was upset too :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Sorry u didn't hear girl Hun .. Having two boys is amazing my boys adore each other Ino how u feel tho I wanted this one to be a girl so bad but wasn't Ment to be and having boy number 3 X


----------



## george83

Sorry you not getting your girl just yet but I have three boys and, although the youngest is too young at the minute, they oldest two play so nicely together that I can't imagine having had a boy and girl. I know the feeling of wanting to have a girl won't go away but seeing two boys play together will melt your heart


----------



## zmzerbe

Thank you so so much everyone. It is taking a few days to adjust and even though I know it's highly unlikely, I still hold on to the tiny thread of hope that we will be told 'girl' at our ultrasound and that we are part of the 1% that gets the gender wrong through the test.


----------

